# New side by side question



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 30, 2016)

I called about a new Polaris 570 mid size advertised on the dealers website at $7790.  I was shocked to get an otd price of $10,600. Is this typical to have this high of add on fees?


----------



## Robert28 (Mar 31, 2016)

Short answer, yep. They charge you for EVERYTHING. The only ATV/UTV dealership that's around here that doesn't do all that is the Honda place. I've noticed though that anytime a dealer has the name "powersports" in the title, you better hold on to your wallet. That's still not a bad OTD price though because most Polaris dealers around here want $9999 for a non-camo basic one.

On the bright side, the Rangers hold their value very well. The 570 is awesome!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks, I got that price at a dealer on a utv price of $7790 and got almost the same otd quote at another dealer on the same utv at a price of $9700. The difference is the prep, freight and destination fees charged.  Makes me want to seriously consider used.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 31, 2016)

I actually would buy used if I were in the market for a UTV. You could easily find one that's a year or so old with very little hours on it and avoid a lot of unnecessary fees.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 31, 2016)

Call a couple out of state dealers.Some times they charge zero fees. Ive been looking to and last week a a 570 midsize was 8200 out the door at one. Last yr they hit 8. They do this yr. Im buying.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 31, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> Call a couple out of state dealers.Some times they charge zero fees. Ive been looking to and last week a a 570 midsize was 8200 out the door at one. Last yr they hit 8. They do this yr. Im buying.


Can you pm me the dealer info?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 1, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> Call a couple out of state dealers.Some times they charge zero fees. Ive been looking to and last week a a 570 midsize was 8200 out the door at one. Last yr they hit 8. They do this yr. Im buying.


Thanks for the tip!
Got the quote today so I will probably be heading to Chattanooga in a couple of weeks


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 5, 2016)

Go to pro x powersports in Tennessee.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 6, 2016)

whitetaco02 said:


> Go to pro x powersports in Tennessee.


I am on Monday


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 7, 2016)

What you decide on getting?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 9, 2016)

Arrow Flinger said:


> I am on Monday



PM me and I will let you know who to see and who not to see as your sales guy.  It may be a little late but I have not been able to send PM's.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 10, 2016)

whitetaco02 said:


> PM me and I will let you know who to see and who not to see as your sales guy.  It may be a little late but I have not been able to send PM's.



I will. I am going to be in Chattanooga at 9am in the morning


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 10, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> What you decide on getting?



570 Ranger full size. Only $200 more than the mid size


----------



## Robert28 (Apr 10, 2016)

Arrow Flinger said:


> 570 Ranger full size. Only $200 more than the mid size



Wow that is a great deal! I'd be all over the full size too for that little difference.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 11, 2016)

10 minutes on the phone doing the deal with the salesman friday, 2 hour 15 minute drive to Chattanooga, 10 minutes signing the paper work and I loaded up and headed back to the house.  $2500 cheaper than any deal I found in  in GA. One of the easiest deals I have ever made


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 12, 2016)

You are going to love it!  We went with the mid size due to ease of trail riding.  We can go anywhere an average four wheeler can go. (We do keep a chain saw in the bed just in case!) haha


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 13, 2016)

whitetaco02 said:


> You are going to love it!  We went with the mid size due to ease of trail riding.  We can go anywhere an average four wheeler can go. (We do keep a chain saw in the bed just in case!) haha



Yea, I considered a mid size but most of my use is farm work and hauling grand young'uns and of course hunting. We have a good road system so the little wider foot print is not a problem for me.  I do love it so far!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Very nice ride


----------



## muzzy17is (Aug 13, 2016)

Awesome man. Nice ride!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 13, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> Call a couple out of state dealers.Some times they charge zero fees. Ive been looking to and last week a a 570 midsize was 8200 out the door at one. Last yr they hit 8. They do this yr. Im buying.



They actually went to way below 8 this yr out that door. So I bought me one. The midsize though. It's a great machine so far.


----------

